# Green Tree Frogs



## Robbo (Oct 1, 2006)

just a couple of pics i took of my gtf


----------



## Kyro (Oct 1, 2006)

Awww how cute, thanks for sharing Robbo


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 1, 2006)

Yea they look great.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome pics. I loves me froggies too!!!!


----------



## shelby (Oct 3, 2006)

The missus want to get a few but with all the snakes were running out of room.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Oct 3, 2006)

They don't take up that much room!!!! You can NEVER have too many herps!!!


----------



## shelby (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't dissagree but You can run out of room. One of these day's I'll buy a bigger house


----------



## mjoy_52 (Oct 11, 2006)

whats the law on taking tadpoles from the wild?... i wouldnt mind getting a frog there are heaps around the house but dont want to take a wild frog but what about the tadpoles? they wouldnt know a bigger world so would it be ok to get 1 - 2 tadpoles?


----------



## cyclamen (Oct 11, 2006)

hey do any of you guys breed your green tree frogs. i would love to get one.


----------



## kel (Oct 11, 2006)

bit off topic but i saw the biggest gtf ever the other day in the wild , it was bigger the a cd, i know no pick no proof but it was outside my mums work so i've told her if she sees it again to ring and i'll bring the camera


----------



## kel (Oct 11, 2006)

im waiting for my froggy licence as we speak, i want some red eyes


----------



## meshe1969 (Oct 11, 2006)

mjoy_52 said:


> whats the law on taking tadpoles from the wild?... i wouldnt mind getting a frog there are heaps around the house but dont want to take a wild frog but what about the tadpoles? they wouldnt know a bigger world so would it be ok to get 1 - 2 tadpoles?



What state ar you in? All states are different but as a general rule you can't take them.

Go here for an overview of the laws:

http://frogs.org.au/arc/legal.html


----------



## Darkon (Oct 11, 2006)

baby gtf in the pet stores looks soo cute u could just eat them.....(not like i would)......just thought id share

xx


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 11, 2006)

*More pics of fatboy*



Robbo said:


> just a couple of pics i took of my gtf




I don't know about anyone else but I want to see more pics and so do the kids. I will definately set up a frog tank and have a couple. More pics, more pics


----------



## Robbo (Oct 11, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I want to see more pics and so do the kids. I will definately set up a frog tank and have a couple. More pics, more pics



ok then heres another few pics


----------



## Jakee (Nov 7, 2006)

Can you hold them ??????


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 8, 2006)

Repz said:


> Can you hold them ??????



Yes you can handle your frogs, Litoria caerulea : Green Tree Frog are calmer than a lot of the others.
You must always keep them damp/moist, and keep your hands clean as they adsorb through their skin (and clean from soap as well). They will suddenly jump as well so you have to be careful of heights.
Ann
http://frogs.org.au/


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2006)

shamous1 said:


> More pics, more pics



Here are a few taken of ours...These pix were taken a few years ago so quality of photos is not as good using the camera we had back then.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 11, 2006)

they are grogeous. can u get em in brissie


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 11, 2006)

i love these guys.we got the males back in 1991 and they just seem to keep on going,a few months ago i bought them a couple of girlfriends and this coming season hopefully we will have some lil taddies.
frogs are great for photographing to..


----------



## Robbo (Nov 11, 2006)

nice frogs ssssnakeman some of them look huge


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Little taddies*



ssssnakeman said:


> i love these guys.we got the males back in 1991 and they just seem to keep on going,a few months ago i bought them a couple of girlfriends and this coming season hopefully we will have some lil taddies.
> frogs are great for photographing to..



When you do you have to let me know Baz.


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 11, 2006)

Aren't they just great? Here's mine looking out at me - taken the other night... 

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are some of my frogs


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 21, 2006)

That is so cute Andy!


Teni


----------



## DrNick (Nov 21, 2006)

Some of my little boogers:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 23, 2006)

Those little booger are cute as Nick. Love the setup.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

errr.....bump


----------



## spilota_variegata (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I want some frogs...


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

LOL 
go to frogsforsale.com.au


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Check this fatty out.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh and here is my little red eye, he's soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Robbo (Nov 25, 2006)

Adandiluvsmyreptiles said:


> Check this fatty out.



how big is that frog it looks massive


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

adandiluvsmyreptiles do u breed ur frogs. they are gorgeous.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

He is a biggun'!! We are trying to breed GTF's and Red eyes this year.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 25, 2006)

if u have sucess in breeding. let me know i will definetely be buying some. they are so hard to get in brissie.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay


----------



## Gordon (Nov 25, 2006)

haha awww there all so adorable!! are they loud?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

No they are pretty quiet, the males can get a bit noisy of a nite when they call for their girls. Genarally pretty quiet.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 26, 2006)

errrrr BUMP........ Lets talk about our herps for a change!!!!! LOL



Adam


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 26, 2006)

What no one like frogs.???


----------



## Robbo (Nov 26, 2006)

Gordon said:


> haha awww there all so adorable!! are they loud?




mine were ok when they where smaller but i moved them into the shed after awhile
they kept waking me up with all that croaking


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 26, 2006)

Cool, how many you got?


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Nov 26, 2006)

*awwww.. sooo sweet..*



Chanty79 said:


> Aren't they just great? Here's mine looking out at me - taken the other night...
> 
> Cheers,
> Andy



He is like"peekaboo"... cute!!!


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 27, 2006)

Those are some great pics 

I'd absolutely *love* a couple of frogs but the night time singing stops me from getting any.
Maybe one day when I have a sound proof herp room...


----------



## trader (Nov 27, 2006)

Vat69 said:


> Those are some great pics
> 
> I'd absolutely *love* a couple of frogs but the night time singing stops me from getting any.
> Maybe one day when I have a sound proof herp room...



When our 5 males croak (sing) during the night, it actually puts a smile on our faces...We enjoy hearing them sound so happy! It usually only goes for a minute and then they stop. Our frog terrarium is about 6 ft from our bedroom door.....and it never keeps us awake!


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 27, 2006)

So they don't call for girls continually throughout the night? I see....That's it! I'm getting some when I get back 
Maybe I'd get lucky and just get girls anyway.

I'll refer my family to you Trader with any complaints  :lol:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 27, 2006)

lol at sound proof herp room. Ours really aren't that bad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah...we have some our frogs in our room and it isn't a problem.


----------



## brentf (Nov 28, 2006)

has anyone any pics of their set ups.Like to get a couple of green tree frogs.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are pics of my adults. Here's hoping the water will get them breeding. That rock in the middle at the back is a waterfall as well.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 28, 2006)

Here are my babies, I got them a couple of weeks ago from Frogs for sale.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 28, 2006)

And finally here are my Gilleni, there is 5 in there one is on the little water feature. They are only a few weeks old too.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

Any comments or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

Couldn't resist this little guy soaking up his fountain:-




RIBBIT! Sick of frogs yet?

Teni


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 29, 2006)

How could anyone get sick of seeing frog pics? They're sooo cute! And their enclosures are always so much nicer 
Post on! :lol:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

LOL Cool Thanks...I'll hold you to that!

Teni


----------



## brentf (Nov 29, 2006)

How large does the enclosure have to be for 2 frogs,alowing nature to do what nature does best maybee lots of frogs lol.


----------



## meshe1969 (Nov 29, 2006)

For the best care sheets and tips on frogs go here:

http://frogs.org.au/community/


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I have 5 frogs in the pic at the top of this page and it's heaps of room.


----------



## brentf (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks guys I think Im hooked.LOL Thats what Ill be asking for Xmas


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

Does Santa deliver GTF's for christmas? If so...i want a GTP!!!

Teni


----------



## trader (Nov 29, 2006)

brentf said:


> has anyone any pics of their set ups.Like to get a couple of green tree frogs.



Here is one taken a few years ago of our setup for our 5 males.....


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 29, 2006)

Thats nice.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

how big do red eyes get ?????
How big should there enclosure be for adults and what should be in there ?????


----------



## Adam (Dec 12, 2006)

Here are my Red Eyes an they are just about as big as they will get I have just the 2 adults in there but I think 4 would be ok.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

4 foot ?


----------



## Adam (Dec 12, 2006)

It is a 2 foot tank, but I would think4 red eyes would live in there very happily.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

how about 1 or 2 ?


----------



## Owzi (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's my fave photo of one of our GTF's and one of them in amplexus - as a result we now have about 500 tadpoles to look after! Hopefully baby GTFs available early next year.


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

Could i keep 1 red eye frog for its hole life in a 1 foot tank ?


----------



## Jakee (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump !


----------



## meshe1969 (Dec 12, 2006)

Repz said:


> Could i keep 1 red eye frog for its hole life in a 1 foot tank ?



yes


----------



## Adam (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah Repz that would be fine but the poor bugger might get lonely!!!!LOL
Well DONE Owzi!!!!!!! I got my Redeyes doing the same thing!!!


----------



## Jakee (Dec 13, 2006)

What should be in the enclosure ?


----------



## Jakee (Dec 13, 2006)

What should be in a frogs enclosure ????


----------



## Adam (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry,. I was waiting for meshe to answer as it seems she is the only one who knows the correct thing to do. I supposse she will just wait for my suggestion then say it's all wrong. I THINK you should have a sizeable water dish that is heated to about 28 degrees C A few live plants and some peices of wood for climbing on and a few rocks, just so as to simulate the waters edge. Oh yeah and frogs!!!LOL


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 8, 2007)

id love some


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 8, 2007)

Do people hold their pet frogs?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 8, 2007)

> Do people hold their pet frogs?


why not,preferably in wet hands and in moderation


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 8, 2007)

ssssnakeman said:


> why not,preferably in wet hands and in moderation



Oh that's so cute!
Yeah that would make sense.. Just like you said. Wet hands and moderation.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 11, 2007)

Repz said:


> What should be in a frogs enclosure ????


 
FROGS!

Sorry, couldn't help it 

Mikk


----------

